
Show HN: Xtensor: C++14 tensor expression library with numpy-style broadcasting - SylvainCorlay
https://github.com/QuantStack/xtensor
======
maartenbreddels
How does the performance compare to say Eigen? Obviously you go Nd, while
Eigen does 1 and 2d only. But would it make sense to benchmark it against
other libraries like Eigen?

~~~
SylvainCorlay
At the moment, we don't have SIMD acceleration, but we are working on it. See
the `xsimd` companion project which is at the foundation of the SIMD
acceleration work.

